# Pulseaudio Causing Kernel Panic



## mathewriley (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello,

I have installed PulseAudio on my FreeBSD 9.0 machine and when the module is enabled in the /etc/rc.conf file, FreeBSD panics at boot. Is there a way to avoid loading the module at the boot loader screen without having to boot using a rescue disk and remove the offending entry in /etc/rc.conf? Thank you.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 19, 2013)

> Pulseaudio Causing Kernel Panic


Isn't that what it was created for?

... I heard that it sometimes is also able do to some audio sh!t ;p

Check loader.4th() page.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2013)

Boot into single user mode, then do the usual mounting of partitions:

```
# mount -u /
# mount -a
```
and edit files.


----------



## mathewriley (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks wblock. It turns out it's not PulseAudio but OSS that was the problem. Would PulseAudio be recommended as a sound server/handler for FreeBSD? Or should *I* install JACK instead? Thank you very much.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 28, 2013)

@mathewriley


Use FreeBSD's OSS instead.


----------



## mathewriley (Jan 28, 2013)

@vermaden
I did build OSS from FreeBSD's ports. Is there another version of pulseaudio that's tailored specifically for FreeBSD (so as to not cause kernel panics)? Thanks.1


----------



## vermaden (Jan 28, 2013)

mathewriley said:
			
		

> @vermaden
> I did build OSS from FreeBSD's ports.


FreeBSD's OSS is in the base system, not in the Ports.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html


----------



## Crivens (Jan 28, 2013)

There is no FreeBSD specific version of pulseaudio. But it may be interesting to ask the developer of pulseaudio to do one. He will take a lot of time, or little, and tell you to STFU and use Linux.

What is it you need a sound server for? If it is only to have volume control on your box and no fancy things like needed for professional audio processing, then stick with OSS which comes with the base system. You do not even need the port.


----------



## mathewriley (Jan 28, 2013)

@Crivens: I was led to believe that pulseaudio is the latest, most bombastic must-have bling when it comes to audio in the Unix world. :e

On a more serious note, I just wanted to play some songs that were located on a different machine (running debian, which has pulseaudio by default) using the soundcard on the FreeBSD box. That debian machine is a headless file server and has no audio hardware...


----------

